# Don't worry.......be HAPPY



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I just thought I'd start a topic where people can share happy things. So go ahead post anything that you're excited about, looking forward to, or something that just makes you PLAIN HAPPY!!!!!

I just recently got a refund check back from my college for tuition over-payment. With it I was able to upgrade Briar's cage, and buy everything for him that I had been wanting too. HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY!!!


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Getting an e-mail from the breeder I'm on a wait list with saying a baby boy hedgie is available if I want him...OF COURSE!    

Also, getting called back for my 4th and FINAL year of apprenticeship, so I'll finally be done school and have my Journeyperson!!


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

4 more hours until my exhausting work week is over and I get to spend 6 days relaxing at the cabin. The weather is suppose to be sunny and 85 the whole week. I can't wait.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thalia just came from the vet and the whole thing costed only 104.32! Meaning that I'll be able to make her new C&C with extra to spare for the HWS!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, great things are happening keep up the happiness


----------



## guineapigs922 (Jun 22, 2012)

The new Geico commercial where the guy gets his kids a possum and when it jumps up and hisses, the guy says "There he is".  

Also winning prizes from drink bottle codes, and watching guinea pigs popcorn like crazy! This forum was a good idea. I needed this


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

That's a great commercial :lol: kills me. And thank you


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Share your happy....we could use some happy


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm happy because both my hubby and daughter start a week of holidays. Sunday is Canada Day and also my eldest daughter's birthday. We have a week planned of relaxing by the pool and scouring the antique and flea markets. :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds like lots of fun Nancy! Jealous :lol: happy relaxing!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Second long weekend in a row: it's Canada Day weekend and last week was St-Jean Baptiste, Québec's national holiday. It's nice outside, not too hot and I get to use my parents' pool. I have a night out with a friend tonight and I got mail from shetland. It made my day.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm currently in fangirl heaven....Last night, I FINALLY (after waiting for years) got to see the musical Wicked on stage, and it was everything I hoped and more. <3 I didn't stop grinning for a second during the entire first act, I teared up at Defying Gravity, and cried at the end at For Good (knew that was going to happen...it was sung at a good friend's funeral a couple years ago). Every bit of it was amazing, and our seats were closer than I thought they'd be, so we had a great view.  It's not my top favorite musical, but it's the first one to come even close to my favorite two - RENT and Next to Normal. The only other time I've been this happy to see a musical, and afterwards, was going to see Next to Normal last year with a friend. I'm not going to stop listening to the soundtrack for WEEKS now! :lol: 

Completely unrelated to above, but today was pretty fun as well - I worked out at Wildside, the wildlife shelter I volunteer at. I got to hand-feed (okay, tweezer-feed) an EXTREMELY cranky great horned owl...he lunged to attack the tweezers every time they came near at first, then caught on that they had food and lunged at them for the food after that. :lol: It was a bit nerve-wracking to worry about both of his business ends (beak and talons), but it was still a lot of fun! (Yeah, I know I'm crazy... :lol: ) Another good part of today - had my first opportunity to hold our new resident harris hawk, a one-winged boy named Paulie. He's a gorgeous bird and very well behaved! I'm just always thrilled when I have a chance to hold any of the birds, they're all beautiful. <3


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

the fact that I have 5 days until I am home, 17 days until i turn 16, and as of right now 19 days until i get my baby hedgie!


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have the most wonderful hedgie who, despite the biting, seems to love me very much.

I get to work 22 hours this week, which will be long, but woth the money. and, since I work at a totally epically awesome place (Staples), it's not so bad.

I've almost gotten everything in line for me and my little crew to have our own apartment in the fall when school starts, so that my babies get to stay with me rather than being a half hour away.

every day I get on here I learn even more about hedgies. and every night at cuddle time I learn more about my amazing little guy. I get to watch him cuddle up and sleep peacefully, then get into his nightly running around while I am on the computer. 

more than that, I am proud to say that, with the help of my wonderful little guy, my amaing boyfriend, and my loving family, I am finally beginning to beat my depression and urges to hurt myself, and I couldn't ask for anything better. I don't know how it was just Hudson that seemed to snap me out of it, but I hold my little guy and I couldn't imagine ever wanting to leave him. he's such a sweetie, and so happy, and I wouldn't give him up for the world.

well, that was a bit of a rant, but I wanted you guys to know how much you've all helped me and how much we both appreciate it.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Coming home from a two week vacation and picking up Brillo! I was so afraid he would hate/ not remember me! He of course gave me lots of huffs...and I loved it! Hehe, I did like the snuggles more, though.  Yay for hedgie nap time!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

So glad that there is soooooo much to be happy about! I can't help but smile  when I read the posts


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm happy I made Fiaspice's day better!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm happy because even though I don't have power at my house right now my family is really stepping up. We can only run one AC on our generator so instead of cooling the house (it's like almost 100 degrees outside) my family said....no, you turn on the AC in your room for your hedgehog. Warms my heart to see that they care about him


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! Nice family!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Im happy that my little Thalia can walk now! Not only walking, but exploring and slowly warming up to me, to the point where she will unball as soon as I hold her in my palm (shes so teeny she fits literally in the palm of my hand) and she will sit on her bum and rest her head on me. Shes slowly gaining weight, and already has so much personality. Seeing this little one get stronger every day makes me cheer for her all the more. Im also happy that despite Squiggy's mouth issues, hes still my loving cuddly boy, and is as silly as ever.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Coming up with your hedgies name.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie I am so happy to hear how well both of your prickle babies are doing. Keep us posted and share plenty of pictures!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Nothing makes me happier than little hedgie faces. So I want everyone who has posted on this topic to add a picture of their hedgie. By all means if you have more than one hedgie add a picture of each. Make it your favorite picture of them.....I'll start!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

My hedgie had six babies june 30 ! cant wait for this weekend to take them out and visit


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

bmaditz said:


> Nothing makes me happier than little hedgie faces. So I want everyone who has posted on this topic to add a picture of their hedgie. By all means if you have more than one hedgie add a picture of each. Make it your favorite picture of them.....I'll start!


Awwww! You will get one after this weekend because... I'M GETTING MY GIRL TWO WEEKS EARLY! AHHHH I love it and I'm so super excited!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I treated mylsef a bit with craft supplies and photo album to make one for each of my hedgie-angel. I'm happily painting, it's like therapy (only less costly)


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

My babies, Squiggy and Thalia. With my little lady currently snuggled up in the crook of my arm snoozing away, and my big boy splatted out on his cool tile, asleep :lol: These are my favorite pics, because I can see their adorable faces so clearly!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

i'm happy i just got back from a road trip with my family!  we rented a bright red mini van, :lol: and went up to seattle for the weekend to watch the red sox vs. the mariners. which makes me doubly happy because the Red Sox won 2 out of the 4 games! it wasn't the best but at least we won some!  

oh, and on the note about the weekend it was extra fun because we had my 1/2 sister and my nephew come with us! we're all really close but we hadn't done anything like that before, it was entertaining listening to my 9 year old nephew cheer on the red sox, and of course his singing on the car ride back :roll: me and him are only 5 years apart so we get along pretty well.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Great to hear these happy stories


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Power is back on SOOOOOOOOO HAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After 4 days of torture in the heat relieffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Spice Girls (my favorite group ever, yes even at 28 now) are performing at the closing ceremony just a day after my birthday. I just saw pics of them rehearsing, I'm so exited!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Going camping in Alberta with all my friends in 1 more day! Dallas gets to go too


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

Awww, that's great news!! Congratulations! Hmmm... I'm on my first year of REALLY taking my photography seriously and starting a business with it... I've got my second, third, & fourth weddings booked for the fall!!! I'll ALSO be starting back in school this fall. So it's exciting and a liiiitttlllee intimidating. 
I'm sure I'll make it out just fine, though!


----------

